# Worried about Imperfect Samples



## Cornonthebob (Jul 1, 2022)

Hey there guys, 

I recently attempted to grab the well regarded IS Fazioli and had some issues on installation. However my real concern is that I had emailed Matt a week ago and have not heard anything back. I had noticed there are multiple imperfect sample emails so I used the [email protected] which as the most cited. 

In an earlier forum post from 2012 I had seen that downloading an update for the library was a solution to my issue but attempting to download from imperfect samples results in a 404 error which is another concerning factor. 

My issue is essentially that after unpacking my rar. Files there is no ms2 file for IS player to load.

Any insight is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## CGR (Jul 1, 2022)

Cornonthebob said:


> Hey there guys,
> 
> I recently attempted to grab the well regarded IS Fazioli and had some issues on installation. However my real concern is that I had emailed Matt a week ago and have not heard anything back. I had noticed there are multiple imperfect sample emails so I used the [email protected] which as the most cited.
> 
> ...


The sales & file transfers are handled by Fast Spring, so I suggest contacting them directly. I had a issue a few years back and emailed Matt, and didn't receive a reply from him, so got in touch with Support at Fast Spring and they sorted me out in a few days.


----------



## Cornonthebob (Jul 2, 2022)

Thanks for the the suggestion! I reached out and they cc'd Matt into the email, so unfortunately it appears I'm back to square one. But I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------

